# apply now, then start training? or train first, then apply?



## bojangles (9 Jan 2005)

I've decided to join the CF (Army, regular) and after going to the recruiting office and checking out the fitness requirements I have a few questions. I tried all the requirements and can pass "most" of them. Pushups are good, sit-ups no problem, but the grip test ( I have been practicing with those hand grip things you can purchase at Canadian Tire for $6.00 a pair) and the running, I need some work. Like I said though, I am not far off. My quesiton is, should I submit my application now and then start training like a bugger before I get my call, or MUST I be able to attain the minimum requirements before submitting my application? Either way I will train like a bugger before basic. Afterall, the better shape I am in before the better. 
Also, I read that you must be able to swim 50 metres and do 3 chin ups (female) but I haven't heard of anyone being tested on this in order to get accepted?
Any help is appreciated.

Tank you!


----------



## mo-litia (9 Jan 2005)

My advice would be to start a steady - not excessive - PT routine.   If you are not far off the requirements you are still not quite reaching them; my philosophy on this is that it's always better to look DOWN at a standard rather than having to look UP at a standard that you haven't reached yet!

I remember doing a swim test in QL 2 years ago - after I was already a member of the CF.   I've known guys who were marginal swimmers in the CF so it shouldn't be an issue!

I'm not sure anymore what the chin up standard is these days.


----------



## *Grunt (9 Jan 2005)

Apply now, you'll have lots of free time before you start BMQ to get into shape..and no they dont test you on chin ups upoun recruiting..


----------



## patrick666 (9 Jan 2005)

Like Grunt said, you will have lots of free time during your application process as it does take a few months to complete. However, for your benefit I would suggest getting into a fitness routine sooner than later. The better shape you are in when you are tested, or when you are a part of the CF, the easier it will be on your body. There is no need to rush, take your time and try not to injure yourself. 

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## qazs (11 Jan 2005)

Hello, my name is Shayne Carter. I am interested in finding out about basic training and joining basic training. Please get in touch with me _via PM_

Moderator Edit to remove personal information.

Guys, do yourselves a favour and don't post all your personal info here.

Shane, go to www.forces.gc.ca and follow the links into the recruiting section. There you will be able to find info on how to get intouch with a recruiter. Or, if you want, try the FAQ in the Recruiting section here.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (11 Jan 2005)

Shayne,

You should contact the Canadian Forces Recruiting Center, or call the 800 # online if you want to find out what your local unit is. Just a hint too, you might want to rethink posting your personal information on the public forum.  

Good luck,
TM


----------



## Dogboy (12 Jan 2005)

my problem is iv got louse speed 
i don't know if ill ever get that 21/2 KM  in 12 min thing
i can hike for miles but iv always had a problem with speed.


----------



## SudsyNavy (12 Jan 2005)

just keep running and slowly increase your pace, i usually have a steady pace for half my run then the last half i feel warmed up and i can gradually speed up....2.4 km isnt very far, you should be able to work your way up to running it in under 12 minutes easily...

cheers


----------



## Earlam (14 Jan 2005)

Speed isn't really an issue for a 2.4km run.
I think as long as you can keep a running pace up (or maybe a quick jog, I don't know) for 12 minutes, you can probably do it.

At least that's what I'm hoping...... (the local outdoor track being completely snowed over and everything else iced over, I haven't yet had the opportunity to test out this theory in a practical sense).


----------



## Ghost (14 Jan 2005)

All you need is a stopwatch.

That way you know if you need to speed up or slow it down a bit if your trying to beat your personal best.

If its a 400m track make sure all your laps are under 2:00min when your starting out.

After that if you record your times you can see where you have to pick up the pace and where your falling off compared to other times.


----------

